# Reporter looking for Uber Black drivers struggling to make car payments



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all —

I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Uber Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.

Specifically, if you've been pushed to drive UberX with a Black car, I'd love to speak with you. You can reach me at caroline period odonovan at buzzfeed period com, or DM me here.

Thanks!
Caroline


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Not an Uber Black driver but thanks for all the good work BuzzFeed has done to expose Uber for what it is.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Man..when I read your thread title I seriously was curious as to why Black drivers would have more issues making payments than Indian, Chinese or Caucasian drivers.....lol
Caroline O'Donovan

You may want to change the title to say "Uber Black Drivers"

P.s Don't buy a car for Uber.

P.s.s look into doing an article on singles using Uber pool to hook up.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


Why are you ignoring drivers of other ethnicities, I'm sure there are a few having trouble struggling to make car payments.


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Beur said:


> Why are you ignoring drivers of other ethnicities, I'm sure there are a few having trouble struggling to make car payments.


Hi! I meant Uber Black drivers. Not referencing race at all.


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion!

Would love to hear more about the Uber Pool angle. Can you send an email? [email protected]. Thanks!



Uberchampion said:


> Man..when I read your thread title I seriously was curious as to why Black drivers would have more issues making payments than Indian, Chinese or Caucasian drivers.....lol
> Caroline O'Donovan
> 
> You may want to change the title to say "Uber Black Drivers"
> ...


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all — 

I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform. 

Specifically, if you've been pushed to drive UberX with a Black car, I'd love to speak with you. You can reach me at caroline period odonovan at buzzfeed period com, or DM me here. 

Thanks! 
Caroline


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all — 

I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform. 

Specifically, if you've been pushed to drive UberX with a Black car, I'd love to speak with you. You can reach me at caroline period odonovan at buzzfeed period com, or DM me here. 

Thanks! 
Caroline

PS this is a repost bc my original post confused some folks


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Black car drivers tend to have a lot more business sense and dignity than many of the rest of us. Many of them will sell or surrender their cars or move on to other things if there's no money in it for them.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi! I meant Uber Black drivers. Not referencing race at all.


Maybe you should edit your title.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Uber X drivers who have leased/finance vehicles are losing big as well. If you put the little guy in the front first then the big guy aka the Uber Black/SUV (even though those poor saps are in the same category as the X but nobody outside the Uber Drivers know that), the news will spread even quicker and further.


*******Also why aren't any of you Not mentioning the low rates and the TIP is NOT included in the fare. And that everyone should TIP because they'll still be saving money even if they tip, which they should Tip.


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Santa said:


> Uber X drivers who have leased/finance vehicles are losing big as well. If you put the little guy in the front first then the big guy aka the Uber Black/SUV (even though those poor saps are in the same category as the X but nobody outside the Uber Drivers know that), the news will spread even quicker and further.


Hi! Thanks for your response. Can you explain what you mean by "(even though those poor saps are in the same category as the X but nobody outside the Uber Drivers know that)" - seems interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi! Thanks for your response. Can you explain what you mean by "(even though those poor saps are in the same category as the X but nobody outside the Uber Drivers know that)" - seems interesting.
> 
> Thanks!


They are both losing money instead of making with all the expenses that incur with driving their vehicles. I.E. gas, maintenance such as oil changes, brake changes, tire maintenance such replacing or fixing punctured tires (I've spent a lot of money on fixing punctured tires and replacing tires, because with lots of driving on crappy city roads and streets and alleys). And much more.

Black cars/SUVs also need to obtain a limo license which can cost up to $2,000 and they have to have commercial insurance.

You'll see a lot of drivers on all platforms with brand new or newer cars on the road who don't realize that they are losing money instead of making. The reason is many of them don't have access to forums such as UP, etc because they are either just lazy or don't know such platforms exist.

***** Most of these people were sold the lies of making it big driving for Uber. Craigslist, kijiji and other classified ads are full of Uber's lies which are luring drivers in. Some quit when they find out that it's a lie, others get stuck because they bought/financed/leased vehicles for Uber.
There are also drivers who have no other choice but to drive for Uber because they don't have any other job or can't find another job. So they struggle till they find a better job but at the meantime they have to provide for their families.

Uber knows that and they take advantage of these people who are down on their luck.

If there are any spelling mistakes then my apologies as I'm using the swipe function on my Android phone.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

what about UberPuppy...dont forget to mention uberPuppy on the news!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

14gIV said:


> what about UberPuppy...dont forget to mention uberPuppy on the news!


Mass killings sexual assaults drivers shafted ....but look we have puppies


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber has many predatory tactics.
Here's a good one
I met another driver in my city a few weeks ago.

A year ago or something, Uber was all the rage, and earnings were like three times as much as now. Uber had marketed the "make $90,000 a year" BS, and at some point they were helping people buy cars to drive Uber.

So, he bought a car and quit his job as a warehouse manager, he was making such big bucks with Uber.

Then Uber did the good old bait and switch, dropped the rates progressively until the current 1/3 rates.

He's screwed and can't get his old job back.

Uber gave the impression he'd be driving for Uber... Nope, he's driving for the Pax but Uber can change the wages and set the. below minimum....which they did.


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a sad story. If you know how I could get directly in touch with him, I'd love to hear more!


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll see what I can do. I have an acquaintances number.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

$700 a month + $400 commercial insurance. Between uber, limo services, & private fares... you clear that pretty fast. 

The real story is the uber lease schemes. $600 - 1200/ month for regular cars.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the coverage. I don't drive Black but I've received emails from Uber that target X drivers with older cars asking them to upgrade to a new luxury vehicle via their shady loan partner under the guise of making more money. But the truth is that the demand just isn't there in my market to support the luxury drivers we already have.

The thought of someone falling for this scam made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


You should be doing your story on uberX, uberXL drivers. They are the real uber slaves, it's like you see the homeless person begging for money and you ask the guy with a $1,000 suit if he needs $20.


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi! I'm interested in stories of all kinds about all Uber drivers and people who are having a hard time. The story I'm working on today just happens to be about Uber Black and their specific circumstances — more expensive cars, more fuel burned, the cost of licenses and commercial insurance, etc. Feel free to DM me with your story or ideas though!


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Thanks for the coverage. I don't drive Black but I've received emails from Uber that target X drivers with older cars asking them to upgrade to a new luxury vehicle via their shady loan partner under the guise of making more money. But the truth is that the demand just isn't there in my market to support the luxury drivers we already have.
> 
> The thought of someone falling for this scam made me sick to my stomach.


Thanks for replying! I'd love to see the emails you're referring to, if you have them. You can get me here or at [email protected]


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi! I'm interested in stories of all kinds about all Uber drivers and people who are having a hard time. The story I'm working on today just happens to be about Uber Black and their specific circumstances - more expensive cars, more fuel burned, the cost of licenses and commercial insurance, etc. Feel free to DM me with your story or ideas though!


Feel free to click forums then new posts and you have info for days. Uber enslaves all classes of uber.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Thanks for replying! I'd love to see the emails you're referring to, if you have them. You can get me here or at [email protected]


If the demand is low and/or too many active drivers uber's next move is to cut the rates. I wish you would actually do some reporting instead of a fluff piece.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Uber Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


In advance I apologize for the stupidity you will get from 10% of forum members

Don't lose faith on the other 90%

Thank you for your work


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan I am pretty sure there are more UberX cars getting repo'ed then Black.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

no offense, but no one takes buzzfeed seriousily.


----------



## bmoses (Mar 31, 2016)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Uber Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


Uber Black has bigger problems than car repayments....
They are all about to lose their Hire Car plates....in Sydney Australia.
They will lose all their special rights as professional drivers. They will lose any Good will in their business.


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> $700 a month + $400 commercial insurance. Between uber, limo services, & private fares... you clear that pretty fast.
> 
> The real story is the uber lease schemes. $600 - 1200/ month for regular cars.


Im in San Diego< what would you buy starting out? I have 12k.


----------



## August 9 (May 6, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Man..when I read your thread title I seriously was curious as to why Black drivers would have more issues making payments than Indian, Chinese or Caucasian drivers.....lol
> Caroline O'Donovan
> 
> You may want to change the title to say "Uber Black Drivers"
> ...


Uber black,really come on now is there anyone here that thought it was for anything else then uber black,lol.


----------



## August 9 (May 6, 2016)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Uber Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> $700 a month + $400 commercial insurance. Between uber, limo services, & private fares... you clear that pretty fast.
> 
> The real story is the uber lease schemes. $600 - 1200/ month for regular cars.


Of course you can clear that very fast.. but those aren't the only MAJOR expenses you accrue while doing business as FHV. when you add the other half your income starts to look very small compared to the 70 hour week you just slaved.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Stu Pitt said:


> Im in San Diego< what would you buy starting out? I have 12k.


A used Prius. Don't pay over $10,000.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Did Caroline O'Donovan ever publish her article at buzzfeed?


----------



## Sandwichman (Oct 19, 2015)

You should talk to the uber black drivers in Philadelphia like myself

It's a pain out there


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I didn't realize driving uber black was an issue . I drive for 65¢ per mile and turns out black drivers were getting almost $10 per mile. Now even if you get 3 airport runs you will make more than a uber x driver in 3 days.


----------



## Geezeeduzit (Oct 26, 2016)

Santa said:


> Uber X drivers who have leased/finance vehicles are losing big as well. If you put the little guy in the front first then the big guy aka the Uber Black/SUV (even though those poor saps are in the same category as the X but nobody outside the Uber Drivers know that), the news will spread even quicker and further.
> 
> *******Also why aren't any of you Not mentioning the low rates and the TIP is NOT included in the fare. And that everyone should TIP because they'll still be saving money even if they tip, which they should Tip.


I leased a car thru uber Xchange for a while and did quite well. The problem is that they don't disclose to u the APR until just before its contract time. I assumed it would be about 19% and I was right. When I leased I forced the dealer to find me a less expensive car on his lot and have uber approve it for Xchange leasing, which they did. He told me he had been doing these leases for 2 years and I was the first person to ever come in there and actually crunch the numbers. He said most people just pull up in a bucket and get starry eyes at a new car and sign on the dotted line. So drivers are doing it to themselves. I had a 2014 Sentra for $100 a week with unlimited miles. When I was done with the lease early because a fam member gave me a nice car, I returned the car after 9 months, I had put 36k miles on the car and all I had to do was forfeit the initial $250 deposit. No other charges. Super easy and reasonable. So when I hear drivers whining about the lease program I have to call BS. It's not Uber's fault that people are too dumb to crunch the numbers.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Geezeeduzit said:


> I leased a car thru uber Xchange for a while and did quite well. The problem is that they don't disclose to u the APR until just before its contract time. I assumed it would be about 19% and I was right. When I leased I forced the dealer to find me a less expensive car on his lot and have uber approve it for Xchange leasing, which they did. He told me he had been doing these leases for 2 years and I was the first person to ever come in there and actually crunch the numbers. He said most people just pull up in a bucket and get starry eyes at a new car and sign on the dotted line. So drivers are doing it to themselves. I had a 2014 Sentra for $100 a week with unlimited miles. When I was done with the lease early because a fam member gave me a nice car, I returned the car after 9 months, I had put 36k miles on the car and all I had to do was forfeit the initial $250 deposit. No other charges. Super easy and reasonable. So when I hear drivers whining about the lease program I have to call BS. It's not Uber's fault that people are too dumb to crunch the numbers.


I have to agree with you on this one. I have seen people lease a fully loaded Altima at over $250 a week. I was originally going to lease a Versa but being 6'4" I could not fit in it, so I went with a base model Sentra. My payment is $157 a week or if you include the cost of insurance I am paying $27 dollar a day.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News working on a story about Uber. Some of you may have seen a post by my colleague Johana a few weeks back regarding Uber Black. We are still looking to talk with Black drivers who are struggling to make ends meet by driving a luxury vehicle on the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


Hi Caroline O'Donovan,

We all are being used to dominate the taxi market. There is so much need to work and make a living and consumers are not aware this is doing more harm then good for the economy. There is a supply and demand issue at play and ridesharing companies are riding the wave of self contracting ignorance. We are helping uber destroy the taxi industry because we need to save or make money. There is corruption in the taxi industry but a bigger monster took its place.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Geezeeduzit said:


> I leased a car thru uber Xchange for a while and did quite well. The problem is that they don't disclose to u the APR until just before its contract time. I assumed it would be about 19% and I was right. When I leased I forced the dealer to find me a less expensive car on his lot and have uber approve it for Xchange leasing, which they did. He told me he had been doing these leases for 2 years and I was the first person to ever come in there and actually crunch the numbers. He said most people just pull up in a bucket and get starry eyes at a new car and sign on the dotted line. So drivers are doing it to themselves. I had a 2014 Sentra for $100 a week with unlimited miles. When I was done with the lease early because a fam member gave me a nice car, I returned the car after 9 months, I had put 36k miles on the car and all I had to do was forfeit the initial $250 deposit. No other charges. Super easy and reasonable. So when I hear drivers whining about the lease program I have to call BS. It's not Uber's fault that people are too dumb to crunch the numbers.


BS unlimited my @$$ there is fees and you are right they dont do the numbers. They are not idiots you are because you still work for uber.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

She probably thinks there is more of an "angle" reporting on Uber Black, but there just aren't that many of them out there, most people are X or XL or Select. Orlando just got rid of it, I don't know if it's here in Tampa. I can't imagine many riders really spring for that.


----------

